# Dear male EMT students,



## Amelia (Mar 10, 2015)

The quickest way to make an enemy out of your female lab partner is to call her abdomen "squishy." ESPECIALLY after you dis on her football team.


----------



## ghost02 (Mar 10, 2015)

Better that than rigid.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 10, 2015)

Soft, non-tender works fine.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 10, 2015)

See?? Lol he about got pounded for that.


----------



## Anjel (Mar 10, 2015)

In my assessment class when verbalizing my breast findings I stated "they are nice". Lol 

My teacher almost fell out of her chair.

I'm a female though. Easier for me to get away with it.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 10, 2015)

If that's the worst thing you have heard/had happen to you at work as a fire/EMS provider, i would say your doing pretty good.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2015)

Anjel said:


> In my assessment class when verbalizing my breast findings I stated "they are nice". Lol


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2015)

Amelia said:


> The quickest way to make an enemy out of your female lab partner is to call her abdomen "squishy." ESPECIALLY after you dis on her football team.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 10, 2015)

Amelia said:


> The quickest way to make an enemy out of your female lab partner is to call her abdomen "squishy." ESPECIALLY after you dis on her football team.



Funny. Which program did you end up choosing? Tonight in medic school we begin medication administration and sticking each other with needles. I plan on passing out like a wuss at least once the first time someone misses my vein and digs around.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 10, 2015)

JPINFV said:


>


OH how I wish that were true.  I'm chickeny all over.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 10, 2015)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Funny. Which program did you end up choosing? Tonight in medic school we begin medication administration and sticking each other with needles. I plan on passing out like a wuss at least once the first time someone misses my vein and digs around.



I wish we were sticking people more than glucose. ;P I'm there Monday and Wednesday nights and some Saturdays. When are you there? I know sometimes we're there the parking lot is packed- I figured that was you guys. Plus Kaitlyn and another gal whose name I can't remember is always helping us with labs


----------



## redundantbassist (Mar 10, 2015)

Squishy? I would've taken that as a complement.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Anjel said:


> In my assessment class when verbalizing my breast findings I stated "they are nice". Lol
> 
> My teacher almost fell out of her chair.
> 
> I'm a female though. Easier for me to get away with it.


You'll miss those days when your morbidly-obese patient literally loses a remote under the breast...


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2015)

When checking JVD my program director once said "Nice juggs"

At 0800 in school I told my (academic) partner "I think there is something wrong with your makeup". I was trying to be helpful because there was definitely something wrong.  "Do you have a girlfriend?" she said. "Yeah". "Would you ever speak to her like that?". "What?"...and the mystery continues.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Mar 11, 2015)

Amelia said:


> I wish we were sticking people more than glucose. ;P I'm there Monday and Wednesday nights and some Saturdays. When are you there? I know sometimes we're there the parking lot is packed- I figured that was you guys. Plus Kaitlyn and another gal whose name I can't remember is always helping us with labs



So, to answer my question: You're at Avera, right?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 11, 2015)

Amelia said:


> The quickest way to make an enemy out of your female lab partner is to call her abdomen "squishy." ESPECIALLY after you dis on her football team.



Maybe I'm gonna be that guy but if you're gonna take something like that personally after describing yourself as "chickeny" you're going to need a thicker skin. 

I highly doubt your classmate was taking a stab at you. 

My girlfriend, who no longer works in EMS but used to, had many, many far worse things said to her by patients up to and including a patient stating they wanted to rape her. 

Moral of the story, people are learning, don't take their mistakes personally.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 11, 2015)

Guys- im not seeiously mad. I just couldnt believe he said it- took me offguard. Im a rough and rumble girl who grew ip with 7 boys (brothers and close cousins.) I know I Have to be flipping tough to take this job. Believe me, you dont have to worry about me.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 11, 2015)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> So, to answer my question: You're at Avera, right?


Yes. Im at Avera.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 11, 2015)

Anjel said:


> In my assessment class when verbalizing my breast findings I stated "they are nice". Lol
> 
> My teacher almost fell out of her chair.
> 
> I'm a female though. Easier for me to get away with it.


You guys do breast exams? What county and are you hiring?


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 11, 2015)

I remember evaluating a student who was so nervous assessing his rather mammary gland endowed female patient (class scenario)....that he took his stethoscope and said he was going to listen to her breast sounds....the red in his face and the fluster in his tone after that was hilarious.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 11, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> I remember evaluating a student who was so nervous assessing his rather mammary gland endowed female patient (class scenario)....that he took his stethoscope and said he was going to listen to her breast sounds....the red in his face and the fluster in his tone after that was hilarious.


Ha ha! Thats hilarious!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 11, 2015)

A couple of semesters ago teaching for the EMT program, I just had a group do a trauma assessment and backboard. After they were done I asked them to unstrap the student from the board and they all started. We use the D-rings to strap in my area and the student on the board was wearing a D-ring style belt. 

the female student started to undo the D-rings and without noticing she undid his belt also. Yep, I never let her forget about that.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 11, 2015)

LOL!!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2015)

Wtf. Wrong thread. Sorrrry


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 11, 2015)

@DEmedic wrong thread bro.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 12, 2015)

On another note: Got to see some severe lacerations, amputations, gunshot wounds, and the apogee- degloving. Also saw some serious child abuse. Wow. What are your guys' stories?


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2015)

Amelia said:


> On another note: Got to see some severe lacerations, amputations, gunshot wounds, and the apogee- degloving. Also saw some serious child abuse. Wow. What are your guys' stories?


Clinicals at a trauma center?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 12, 2015)

Amelia said:


> On another note: Got to see some severe lacerations, amputations, gunshot wounds, and the apogee- degloving. Also saw some serious child abuse. Wow. What are your guys' stories?


Buzzkill...I thought we were talking about boobs and stuff.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Mar 12, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Buzzkill...I thought we were talking about boobs and stuff.



For real. Growing, growing, growing, gone. 

My EMT class was a real sausage fest. 3 girls of 25 I believe, and no female instructors. That said, priapism was the joke of trauma assessment. 

My favorite line from class was out in the parking lot practicing extrication technique when one of the instructors turned to observe a nursing student walking out of an adjacent building, mumbling too loudly, "I'd intubate that".


----------



## Amelia (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry. End of conversation I guess.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 13, 2015)

So sternum assessments- harder to do on your classmates/labmates or your pts?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 13, 2015)

@Grimes went full awkward.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2015)

You'll find that none of it is awkward when you're out doing it in the field.


----------



## Rin (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a young male classmate spring an erection while 3 females (me included) were practicing patient assessments on him.  Poor kid was strapped to a backboard too


----------



## RefriedEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Rin said:


> I had a young male classmate spring an erection while 3 females (me included) were practicing patient assessments on him.  Poor kid was strapped to a backboard too



Haha.....you wouldn't believe the concentration it takes not to when nearly your whole class is girls. Almost every group I was in was with the girls having difficulty doing trauma assessments, you would not believe how many times I was strapped to those boards....girls girls girls....haha.


----------



## Rin (Mar 28, 2015)

RefriedEMT said:


> Haha.....you wouldn't believe the concentration it takes not to when nearly your whole class is girls. Almost every group I was in was with the girls having difficulty doing trauma assessments, you would not believe how many times I was strapped to those boards....girls girls girls....haha.



Lol Kyle, is that you?


----------



## RefriedEMT (Mar 28, 2015)

Rin said:


> Lol Kyle, is that you?



Nope.


----------

